# Epoxy coatings video



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just finished this video. The picture kinda sucks, it looked good until i uploaded it. oh well check it out.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just finished this video. The picture kinda sucks, it looked good until i uploaded it. oh well check it out.
> YouTube - Epoxy Floor Coatings By Ewing Painting Inc


looks A-1 Capt.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks good. what products do you use?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice job! 

Do you acid-etch the concrete before priming, or just rinse it off?

Will that flooring sander strip a previously painted garage floor?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job, hard to beat the finish that a diamond grinder gives you.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good Gabe.
You misspelled 'grind' at :39 secs FWIW


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That floor looks sweet! I think someone is going to start giving Aaron a run for his money on the videos..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Get some music going Ewing :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks good Gabe


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks peps, so it sounds to me the video is looking good, my PC makes the floor look a lil blur. It may have been my connection. 



mistcoat said:


> Get some music going Ewing :thumbup:


Ya, forgot the tunes, maybe ill add it in when fixing the spelling error, :doh:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Gabe! You may already be planning it, but if you put, "more info at www.ewing" you prolly should have something on your site to reflect that.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice job!
Did you paint the walls down to the floor, or install base?

I couldn't tell from the video (I think I need new glasses)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> Looks good Gabe.
> You misspelled 'grind' at :39 secs FWIW


I fixed it and for your thank you Mr. Ewing, you can pretend its yours. You can say you fired your video designer cause he put .net instead of .com :thumbsup:






Added tunes for Tim :thumbsup: 

Thanks for your tips peps!

Thanks for correcting url
Chris.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm liking the music there, Gabe :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I fixed it and for your thank you Mr. Ewing, you can pretend its yours. You can say you fired your video designer cause he put .net instead of .com :thumbsup:


LOL. Not bad dude. Remind me tomorrow and I'll teach you a trick for broadcasting those chips.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If you want a lighter pattern but still want to keep it looking nice and even you can load a drywall hopper and shoot them onto the floor.
I use the largest texture tip.

Wear eye protection. Those chips come out fast and hard!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Bender said:


> If you want a lighter pattern but still want to keep it looking nice and even you can load a drywall hopper and shoot them onto the floor.
> I use the largest texture tip.
> 
> Wear eye protection. Those chips come out fast and hard!


Doesn't dragging the air hose on the floor ruin the finish?...lol How do you keep the hose off the floor? Do you use those spikes to walk around?...Actually come to think of it,maybe that portable texture machine that Aaron uses might do the trick..All you do is pump the thing.


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

What was the timeline on installing that floor?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

1st day grind (6hrs)
2nd day prime (4hrs)
3rd day 1st coat with chips (4hrs)
4th day clear with more chips (4hrs)
5th 2nd coat clear (3hrs)
6th day 3rd coat clear (3hrs)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks really nice Gabe. Liked seeing the time-line you provided also. No rushing that job was there?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely no rushing it. 
Thanks!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Really nice floor ewing. I think the two applications of speckles make the floor look great! Almost like a concrete pour. Good job sir!

Can you rent vacuum shot blasters down where you're at? We've used units from Blastrac
that worked good for creating profiles on concrete floors. I'll have to look into the vacuum grinder.

Thanks for the video post!


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just finished this video. The picture kinda sucks, it looked good until i uploaded it. oh well check it out.
> YouTube - Epoxy Floor Coatings By Ewing Painting Inc


 
Wow! Incredible video, and a top notch job. Well Done. Some classy music as well...


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

EwingPainting
Looks good Bro!

Get your guys some Spike Shoes and you will never go on the jobsite again without them…

Here’s one for Bender


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Spikes - You can stand in it


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Saw a guy slip on those spikes and fall on his azz. They had to reapply the base coat.


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes I saw a guy slip once too. He had the longer spikes. 
...I just read you signature… should have read it sooner

Sorry to butt in, but I liked your video. Good Job !


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

faux said:


> Yes I saw a guy slip once too. He had the longer spikes.
> ...I just read you signature… should have read it sooner
> 
> Sorry to butt in, but I liked your video. Good Job !


No my friend your good. Your post matters! It was good input, didn't feel like your were butting in rather just adding to the discussion. My sig is toward flamers, if you know what I mean


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

EW awesome thread, good to see a true pro at work!!


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool detailed video. Is that your machine? or do you guys rent it out for the job? I've never done concrete floors so I'm just curious.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I rent them, I don't get enough floors to justify buying one, and frankly I don't want to deal with the maintaining and storage with them. That set up you would be looking about 13k with the vacuum set up.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Gabe what product did you use??

thanks
dave


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah Gabe. What did you use?
Were doing one next week with rustoleum 9100.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry Dave, I meant to get back at your question and simply forgot. 
http://veroncoatings.com/main/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=34


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> Yeah Gabe. What did you use?
> Were doing one next week with rustoleum 9100.


Isn't 9100 a DTM? I've used rustoleum floor coatings, the high performance coatings are great. Not the kit in the box. Those kits suck!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Isn't 9100 a DTM?


Good call young jedi:thumbsup:
http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/tds/9100 System_RO-51_2032990.pdf

It is but is great on floors as well. I've used the kits as well. Not terrible, but not like a real epoxy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used a DTM for floor, in fact some paint stores will have DTM on the tint area floors. I did my wife's barber shop in a DTM. Holding up just fine.


----------

